# CAAD 10 VS Madone ??



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I got a new bike last week and my Madone 2.1 cant compare for excitement feel. I looked at the geometry of the CAAD10 as a future bike and it looks like I don't fit the bike well. Between a 50 and 52 size with either the TT too short or head tube too long. I do fit Treks well, which Madone Model has the " it " factor, something that makes you want to go and ride. My 2.1 is now a errands bike, probably going to sell it for something with more soul. Do I need to spend for a 5.2 Madone? Everywhere I read it looks like CAAD bikes are the best value, can anyone suggest a similar bike for value and fun.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry i can't suggest a similar bike. what i can suggest is to go test ride the bikes that you are interested in. you will also become most familiar with what size fits you best per the bike.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I thin I am going to control myself for now and not break my wallet on a new CAAD10. The 8 is just superb in every way.


----------

